# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Бекап на лету

## SDA

Сегодня существует два подхода к резервному копированию информации: классический (копирование отдельных файлов и папок) и с помощью создания образов целых разделов жесткого диска. У каждого из них есть свои преимущества и недостатки. Однако классический способ резервирования информации все-таки распространен заметно шире. Для его реализации используется специальное программное обеспечение. Сегодня на рынке представлено большое количество таких продуктов от разных производителей. Причем большинство из них обладает сходным набором функциональных возможностей. Так что выбор, по сути, сводится к рассмотрению трех факторов: цене, интерфейсу и известности разработчиков. Впрочем, иногда встречаются и некоторые исключения. Например, это можно сказать о программе BackupFly, созданной специалистами компании BackupFly Software. У нее есть одна особенность, отличающая от многих конкурентов. Какая? Для этого надо внимательно присмотреться к названию данной программы.
далее http://www.softkey.info/reviews/review7318.php

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

